# Gradient filter is not showing pins



## Photocatseyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Operating System: high sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR Classic, latest update

OK, I can not edit previous made gradient filters on photo's, even with the pin presets on auto or always on, I can not find the pins back. Extremely annoying. The H button is not working to bring them back, I have no idea of what to do. I could go down in the history to where i added the filter, but then lose all made adjustments after I applied the filter. I have the same problem with both the gradient tools, circular and Linear... Who can help me out? I have restarted LR, have toggled the auto and always and never on and off in the toolbar, nothing works. Is this a bug? Also, the edit and brush in the Menu next to New are greyed out...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 21, 2018)

Hmmm...works for me. The pin doesn't show up until I move the cursor into the image. You could try resetting the preferences file:

Resetting the lightroom preferences file - updated


----------



## Photocatseyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Hmmm...works for me. The pin doesn't show up until I move the cursor into the image. You could try resetting the preferences file:
> 
> Resetting the lightroom preferences file - updated



I keep having the cross cursor, hovering over the photo in develop mode... Which means all I can do is make new adjustment layers... Will try the prefs, although I did that a week ago already... Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 23, 2018)

You may possibly have another tool selected (?). What if you go to Grid in Library then back to Develop?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 23, 2018)

Another possibility comes to mind: Are you in a zoomed state?


----------



## trey (Apr 15, 2021)

Hit the "H" key.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2021)

This is a three years old thread...


----------

